# Any upcoming meets in CPT?



## Tashreeq

Hi Fellow Vapers.

Just curious if there are any upcoming meets in CPT? 
I've noticed the vaping community in other provinces are very active with regards to meets and events, I speak for myself but I'm certain that many others, like myself have no relation to fellow vapers apart from walking into a store and mingling with staff and their customers. Advice is always needed IMO.

Just a suggestion, a vape meet every 3 months or twice a year could be great, gives vendors an opportunity to showcase their goods too. I think it'd be a great experience and I'd be more than happy to be actively involved with planning and that sort of thing.

Tashreeq

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## whatalotigot

There are a few private meets held by myself and others. Otherwise there is also a store opening this week Saturday, PM me


----------



## Cespian

Foggas Vape Lounge opening this weekend... sure plenty of the Ecigssa folk will be there:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/foggas-vape-lounge-grand-opening.t19863/

You just missed the Vape Cartel launch... tons of folk there.

Otherwise, there is at least 1 big vape meet planned for the year, so just watch the forum. Just hold thumbs that it will be a full on VapeCon (wishfull thinking hey ).

As time goes by (especially by buying and selling in the Classifieds) you meet quite a bit of people, and I'm sure you could organise your own mini vape meets. Most of my cousins vape, so we meet up at least once a month for a lekker braai/vape sesh. 

But keep your eyes peeled for Vape Meet announcements and events/competitions from the local venders.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tashreeq

I've seen the thread about Cape Cartels launch and thanks for the bringing this weekends meet up @whatalotigot definitely will be checking it out. 
Let me be more specific, I've seen some Vids on YouTube where Vaping community come together oversees, they have big Cloudchasing comps, then there was also a VapeCon held, that sort of thing is what I have in mind, doesn't have to be big but it'd be cool but like you mentioned it's wishful thinking @Cespian Lol Vaping is our kind of porn isn't it? Do you perhaps know the organizers of the big meet you're referring to? I'd like to get involved perhaps if I'm not being too forward


----------



## Andre

Tashreeq said:


> I've seen the thread about Cape Cartels launch and thanks for the bringing this weekends meet up @whatalotigot definitely will be checking it out.
> Let me be more specific, I've seen some Vids on YouTube where Vaping community come together oversees, they have big Cloudchasing comps, then there was also a VapeCon held, that sort of thing is what I have in mind, doesn't have to be big but it'd be cool but like you mentioned it's wishful thinking @Cespian Lol Vaping is our kind of porn isn't it? Do you perhaps know the organizers of the big meet you're referring to? I'd like to get involved perhaps if I'm not being too forward


@Silver, one of the administrators, has mentioned that a big ecigssa vape meet is on the cards for the Cape area.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tashreeq

Thanks for that @Andre


----------



## Wyvern

Yep we are currently scouting locations for a proper Cape Town meet - the problem with official meets with vendors and so forth is to find a location that doesnt mind having other places sell their goods. And then the big problem in the Cape - the north/south devide. The northeners drive often to the south for new shop openings and meets, the southerners have a thing of going past Canal Walk for a meet.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @Andre, @Wyvern and @Tashreeq 

I did mention previously we are working on an ECIGSSA Vape Meet for Cape Town - and we still certainly are.

I was in CT recently for work and I did manage to go visit three potential venues. 
We are still in talks with two of them and hopefully we will be able to announce something soon.

Please just hang ten - I will provide more feedback when I can.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre, @Wyvern and @Tashreeq
> 
> I did mention previously we are working on an ECIGSSA Vape Meet for Cape Town - and we still certainly are.
> 
> I was in CT recently for work and I did manage to go visit three potential venues.
> We are still in talks with two of them and hopefully we will be able to announce something soon.
> 
> Please just hang ten - I will provide more feedback when I can.


"Please just hang ten..." You know they're vapers right?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq

Thanks for that @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

ddk1979 said:


> If you are looking for a venue, why not just get a school or community hall ???


Those places won't let you vape inside, I have approached City Council before. Besides that you don't have the convenience of a bar and kitchen with servers. 
Some sports club houses might accommodate, but again the vaping inside is an issue.


----------



## RiaanRed

Any update on the Vape Town meet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

RiaanRed said:


> Any update on the Vape Town meet?



Thanks @RiaanRed 
We are still searching for a venue. I have visited a few in my travels to CT and didnt find a suitable one.
A few CT folk have looked at one or two for us but nothing yet
If you have a good venue in mind, please contact myself or one of the Admins and Mods and lets take it from there.


----------



## RiaanRed

Silver said:


> Thanks @RiaanRed
> We are still searching for a venue. I have visited a few in my travels to CT and didnt find a suitable one.
> A few CT folk have looked at one or two for us but nothing yet
> If you have a good venue in mind, please contact myself or one of the Admins and Mods and lets take it from there.


We can use my house? Lol! 
I will keep my ears on the ground and let you know if I stumble across something.
Thank you

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Aliyah

Hey there

Any update on the Cape Town meet?


----------



## Aliyah

Is there a vape group going for Cpt? Meet up, General vape talks and tips. Would be great!! I have a "small" group on WhatsApp and would love if we could grow as a #CptVapeFam!!! 

PM me


----------



## Lloyd

Vapebabe26 said:


> Is there a vape group going for Cpt? Meet up, General vape talks and tips. Would be great!! I have a "small" group on WhatsApp and would love if we could grow as a #CptVapeFam!!!
> 
> PM me


Create an Ecigssa Cape Town Whatsapp group?


----------



## Aliyah

In the process of doing so yes. WhatsApp me your number @Lloyd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliyah

Read wrong sorry. Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tashreeq

Not sure how to PM here Lol, but I tried to PM you @Vapebabe

Sent from my Galaxy Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------

